
How WhatsApp messages and contacts can be intercepted by Intelligence Services - owebm
https://maikel.pro/blog/how-apts-can-intercept-messaging-apps/#whatsappsmsreactivationande2eencryption
======
brudgers
Title: Messaging apps and SMS: How "secure" platforms rely on insecure
authentication

------
tonylemesmer
Can old messages be retrieved once a new key exchange has taken place? Or are
the old messages stored only on the device?

~~~
owebm
On WhatsApp: No, messages are only delivered once.

On Telegram: Yes, you can read all history of "normal" chats.

------
senectus1
Isn't WhatsApp "security" based on "Signals's" platform?

So presumably Signal has this same issue.

